
How I Get Traffic from Quora - EmilBruckner
https://hackernoon.com/get-traffic-from-quora-6daf2cf10c0a
======
topicseed
That's a good strategy. Well, used to be.

The problem is that now when I google something and land on a Quora page, I am
90% of the time reading an answer written for marketing purposes.

It goes without saying that I click less and less on Quora when I search for
anything. That marketing spam is becoming a real problem for the platform and
I hope it will be solved soon. I used to love Quora.

